# South Louisiana trainer



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

You are very kind Sony, and it has been a pleasure working with you and Dusty. I am quite happy that you are happy.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

It's nice to hear good things about a trainer!


----------



## ellen hays (Mar 19, 2014)

I have never had the good fortune to personally have Mr. Dauphin give me lessons or work with my horse, but he has answered some training questions I asked him. He was very patient and professional in answering my questions. The only reason I don't have him as my horse trainer/riding instructor is because of the distance from my location to his training location. I sure wish I was closer.


----------

